# Gee! Mail?



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Gmail doesn't work on my PowerPC G4!!

Safari
Firefox
IE5
Camino

NONE WORK WITH GMAIL THE MAC!!!!!!!!!!

Help??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there:

Did you try setting it up as a POP3 account in Mail?


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

I can log into gmail just fine using the internet based interface... I use Camino and Safari, both are fine or me :/


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

um I tried in entourage, that didn't work, i'll try it in mail, but WHY WONT IT WORK IN A BROWSER   ???????????????????????????

Is it to do with the fact that im too cheap to buy tiger, and im still running panther


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

cancon said:


> Is it to do with the fact that im too cheap to buy tiger, and im still running panther


For the username I believe you have to add the *@gmail.com*. Did you try it that way?


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

no, it won't even open the accouts page!!!


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

any ideas?

i'll get the error message monday, if that'll be any help


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Yes, that will help. Did you try Firefox yet?


----------



## sarei (Dec 13, 2006)

Weird. I have always been able to log into Gmail fine on every browser on my mac. I have a friend who runs Panther and constantly uses Gmail and the other programs available through Google. I would highly doubt it would have anything to do with your operating system anyway. Could you have some sort of firewall up that could be blocking it? Maybe blocking something that would support ajax coding or something? I don't know...


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

It's strange, but firefox is unable to detect the internet automatically. I need to get the internet IP from the IT administrator, as they have a static IP set up.

I'll try firefox then...


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I would have thought the ability to read sites like ruby, dhtml, and ajax would all com with the brower, no?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

cancon said:


> It's strange, but firefox is unable to detect the internet automatically. I need to get the internet IP from the IT administrator, as they have a static IP set up.


huh?



cancon said:


> I would have thought the ability to read sites like ruby, dhtml, and ajax would all com with the brower, no?


Those aren't sites but languages/tools used by some web sites. Some of them are used on the server end and have nothing to do with the browser.

I think you must be doing something wrong. I just tested Gmail on Firefox, Opera, Omniweb, Safari and Konqueror (on X11) in both 10.3 and 10.4 and no problems.

I'm confused you mentioned using gmail from the browser and then mention the accounts page. (which is a mail client setting) 
Please stick with getting one working first before jumping between different methods.

So when you go to gmail.com and enter [email protected] and your password, what happens. Please be as detailed as possible. (any messages, etc)


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's the error I get upon typing "http://www.gmail.com" in safari:


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is it in Camino:


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's the one in Internet Explorer:


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

So... Anyone?


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

---------bump--------


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Are you using this Mac at home, or within a work/school network?

I'm going to venture to guess that if within a network, the IT Admin has Gmail blocked. Have you inquired with them?


----------



## Eddie C (Nov 29, 2006)

Go to google, then go to more, then go to gmail, then get user name
and password, and sign up.

I have all my mail forwarded to gmail from my .com account,
so I can get my mail on my cell phone.

It works great. On my desktop, mac pro lap top, and cell phone,
no matter what browser I use.

I think you need to check your preferences in your browsers.

Good luck.

Eddie C


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes, yankee it's within a network, but the IT Admin has not blocked gmail as it works on all the PCs, and all the other macs in the room.

I'm sorry eddy, but I think you missed the point of a forum...read above to understant the full story  I ALREADY HAVE A GMAIL!!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

cancon said:


> Here's the error I get upon typing "http://www.gmail.com" in safari:


Can you connect to www.google.com?


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

yes!!!! So it's not a problem with the google server!!!!!

And the funny thing is that if i use a proxy bypass thingymajiggy like btunnel.com or poxy.us.to, then gmail works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie C (Nov 29, 2006)

i've found that preferences are important. I think most people
don't understand that.

Later,

Eddie C


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Try and empty your Internet Cache files from those browsers and then try a secure socket connection..

https:

instead of using

http:

also, try and see if

mail.google.com

or try this one

www.googlemail.com


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

thanx kalisun i'll try it tomorrow, when i get back to the mc


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

cancon - any luck yet?

I realize that the following probably is not much help, but at least in the sake of having this here maybe for others w/ similar issue:

http://theappleblog.com/2005/05/16/setting-up-mail-to-access-your-gmail-account/


----------

